# Seasoning After Pull



## matts (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been experimenting with adding some seasoning after the pork has been pulled.  I usually mix up the separated juices with some cider vinegar but an episode of Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives showed a guy in the Carolinas adding his rub afterwards.  From what I have noticed in my experiments, the seasonings I have been trying almost ruin the meat right away.  But the next day after everything has soaked in, it really added some great flavor.  I am wondering if anyone else does this and what are the primary spices you use?


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's what I use!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer  

  Craig


----------



## gotarace (Jul 8, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Here's what I use!!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
> 
> Craig


X2 This is a excellent finish sauce...give it a try.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 8, 2011)

If I'm doing a butt...I set aside the really hardened bark and chop it up real fine and mix back into the pulled meat, sprinkle on some more of the rub and let it sit for a while.  The next day for me was always the best taste, I thought. Gave the meat time to mix well with the spices and gave me time to get over the 2nd hand smoke (like being in a stinky room, you tend to get used to it until you leave for a while and come back)


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have tried the seasonings and had the some outcome.

I use the finishing sauce now and it works great.


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 8, 2011)

I do use soflaquer's finishing sauce but before I smoke the meat I mix some apple juice with some of my rub, mix it well so it dissolves into the juice, then inject into the meat a several places. Wrap it in plastic wrap and back into the fridge for a couple hours at least.  I also score the fat cap and add extra rub on top then smoke fat cap up.


----------



## matts (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tips and the recipe.  I will definitely be doing that one next.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

Most of us use the same sauce. It's hard to beat.


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

I use the dripping after I skim the fat.


----------

